# CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

						In Vorabtests hat der Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite nicht nur die Speerspitze der CPU-Luftkühler übertroffen, sondern auch einen Kompaktwasserkühler alt aussehen lassen. Das zugrundliegende Verfahren erinnert an Heatpipes, macht sich aber die Schwerkraft zunutze. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*


----------



## bastian123f (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Echt erstaunlich. Allerdings gibts den bis jetzt nur in den USA zu kaufen/vorbestellen.


----------



## Noctua (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Nur CPU-Kühler oder auch GPU-Kühler? Wenn es nur den CPU-Kühler ersetzen soll, dann wird es die WaKü nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Noctua schrieb:


> Nur CPU-Kühler oder auch GPU-Kühler? Wenn es nur den CPU-Kühler ersetzen soll, dann wird es die WaKü nicht ersetzen.



Zudem müsste das Teil absolut lautlos (In der Nacht nicht wahrnehmbar) arbeiten um von mir überhaupt in Betracht gezogen zu werden. 
Viel Wärme abzuführen ist einfach, dabei keinen Lärm zu machen eher schwierig.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Zudem müsste das Teil absolut lautlos (In der Nacht nicht wahrnehmbar) arbeiten um von mir überhaupt in Betracht gezogen zu werden.
> Viel Wärme abzuführen ist einfach, dabei keinen Lärm zu machen eher schwierig.



Ist es nicht, sie haben an sich schon gesagt, dass die Lüfter etc. noch etwas angepasst werden, aber sie gehen auf mehr Performance anstatt Silence. Dafür schafft der Kühler es dann aber auch locker 320+ Watt abzuführen. Einfach sich das verlinkte Video im Artikel dazu anschauen von LTT, das ist schon ganz informativ.


----------



## Noctua (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Zudem müsste das Teil absolut lautlos (In der Nacht nicht wahrnehmbar) arbeiten um von mir überhaupt in Betracht gezogen zu werden.
> Viel Wärme abzuführen ist einfach, dabei keinen Lärm zu machen eher schwierig.


Das kommt noch dazu. Bei CPU-Kühlern geht das aber auch mit Luft verhältnismässig gut, bei leistungsstärkeren GPUs  eher weniger .



SnaxeX schrieb:


> aber sie gehen auf mehr Performance anstatt  Silence. Dafür schafft der Kühler es dann aber auch locker 320+ Watt  abzuführen.


Dann ist es keine Alternative zur Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Qanon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Also bei dem Volumen, das der Kühlblock aufweist, und der maximalen Drehzahl der Lüfter finde ich die Temperaturen alles andere als "Impressive". Die AiO von EK hält ja ganz gut mit. Ich bin auf die Tests mit einem schlankeren Radiator und langsamer drehenden Lüftern gespannt.
Dieses Konzept würde ich mir mit biegsamen "Heatpipes" wünschen, wie bei der AiO, nur ohne Pumpe. Wäre sowas machbar? Wenn ja, warum greift es niemand auf?


----------



## Hatuja (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Noctua schrieb:


> Nur CPU-Kühler oder auch GPU-Kühler? Wenn es nur  den CPU-Kühler ersetzen soll, dann wird es die WaKü nicht  ersetzen.



Für eine GPU ist das Ding z.Z. definitiv zu groß. Und ob sie es schaffen, die Konstruktion so klein zu bekommen, dass sie auf eine Grafikkarte montiert werden kann und immer noch effizient arbeitet, mag ich bezweifeln.
Aber das Potential die AiOs zu  verdrängen hat sie!



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Zudem müsste das Teil absolut lautlos (In der Nacht nicht wahrnehmbar) arbeiten um von mir überhaupt in Betracht gezogen zu werden.
> Viel Wärme abzuführen ist einfach, dabei keinen Lärm zu machen eher schwierig.



Kühlst du im Moment also komplett passiv?
Der Kühler hat zwei 120mm Lüfter, wie bei vielen Tower-Kühlern oder Radiatoren ebenfalls üblich. Auf eine Pumpe kann die Konstruktion allerdings verzichten.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, sie haben an sich schon gesagt, dass die Lüfter etc. noch etwas angepasst werden, aber sie gehen auf mehr Performance anstatt Silence. Dafür schafft der Kühler es dann aber auch locker 320+ Watt abzuführen. Einfach sich das verlinkte Video im Artikel dazu anschauen von LTT, das ist schon ganz informativ.



Ich habe nicht explizit das "neue"/angepasste Thermo-Siphon Design gemeint sondern das Kühlen im Allgemeinen. 
Mit beispielsweise einer kaskadierten KoKü sind die paar Hundert Watt ein Witz, allerdings möchte ich kein Teil im Zimmer haben das dauernd vor sich hin surrt. 



Noctua schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu. Bei CPU-Kühlern geht das aber auch mit Luft verhältnismässig gut, bei leistungsstärkeren GPUs  eher weniger .


Als ich noch mit Luft unterwegs war habe ich mit einem Morpheus auf der GraKa auch ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielt, was die Lautstärke anbelangt. 
Da kommt es dann nur noch auf die verwendeten Lüffis an. Trotzdem gebe ich meine WaKü nicht mehr her. 



Hatuja schrieb:


> Kühlst du im Moment also komplett passiv?
> Der Kühler hat zwei 120mm Lüfter, wie bei vielen Tower-Kühlern oder Radiatoren ebenfalls üblich. Auf eine Pumpe kann die Konstruktion allerdings verzichten.



Teil-passiv. Unter voller CPU-Last bringe ich aktuell ~5 Stunden zusammen bevor die Wassertemperatur auf ~50°C kommt. 
Dadurch das die Radis hochkant-stehend verbaut und im Keller des Gehäuses eingeschlossen sind hab ich da einen recht argen Wärmestau. 
Deswegen ist im Aquaero eine Lüfterkurve eingestellt, welche mir erst ab einem gewissen Punkt (~40°C) die Lüffis aufdreht, da reicht es dann aber die mit sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen zu lassen.


----------



## bastian123f (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Qanon schrieb:


> Also bei dem Volumen, das der Kühlblock aufweist, und der maximalen Drehzahl der Lüfter finde ich die Temperaturen alles andere als "Impressive". Die AiO von EK hält ja ganz gut mit. Ich bin auf die Tests mit einem schlankeren Radiator und langsamer drehenden Lüftern gespannt.



Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn das ding 320+ Watt abführen kann. Dann kann man doch als normaler User unbesorgt sein. Mein Ryzen zieht 105Watt. Sagen wir mal 140 bis 150 Watt. Das ist ja dann nichts für den Kühler. Da werden die Drehzahlen nach unten gehen. 
Das würde für mich deutlich mehr Sinn machen, als eine AiO oder Custom WaKü, vor allem, weil die blöde Pumpe nicht dabei ist. Da sind nur Lüfter dran , wie bei einem normalen Luftkühler.



Qanon schrieb:


> Dieses Konzept würde ich mir mit biegsamen "Heatpipes" wünschen, wie bei der AiO, nur ohne Pumpe. Wäre sowas machbar? Wenn ja, warum greift es niemand auf?



Das ist ganz einfach: Würdest du mir eine Garantie darauf geben, wenn ich die Pipes mehrmals in alle Richtungen biege, ohne einen gewissen Radius einhalten zu können aufgrund von fehlendem Werkzeug, was auch wiederum was kostet?

Würdest du dann auch den Hardware-Schaden erstatten, wenn ich mich sogar daran gehalten habe, aber aufgrund der Empfindlichkeit der kleinen Röhrchen trotzdem ein Leck auftrittt (Vorausgesetzt die Flüssigkeit ist leitend, was sie beim IceGiant nicht ist)


----------



## Master_Bytez (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Die Oberfläche einer Wakü zu erreichen ist mit einem Tower kühler nicht möglich


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

War gestern Abend zufällig über das Video von LTT zu diesem Teil gestolpert.
Bin auf das Finale Produkt gespannt, vor allem ob das Versprechen gehalten werden kann, das die Kühlleistung auch bei rund einem drittel der Größe gehalten werden kann.



Hatuja schrieb:


> Der Kühler hat zwei 120mm Lüfter, wie bei vielen Tower-Kühlern oder Radiatoren ebenfalls üblich. Auf eine Pumpe kann die Konstruktion allerdings verzichten.


Es kommen allerdings Delta Fans zum Einsatz, die nicht gerade für ihre Silent-Tauglichkeit bekannt sind. Deren Schwerpunkt liegt eher auf hoher Leistung.


----------



## Echo321 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Für mich gibt es nur Luft oder Custom-Wasser.
Preis-Leistungsvorteil liegt aus meiner Sicht bei der Luftkühlung. Bei einem Custom Wasserloop kann man alles nach seinen Bedarfen anpassen und selbst CPU und GPU Overclocking silent kühlen (wenn man will und Platz hat). Das Ganze kostet in der Erstanschaffung aber recht viel,
AiO und solche Dinger liegen irgendwie dazwischen. und man hat ein bisschen was von beiden Welten aber nichts richtiges.

Wenn ich gefragt ob sich Wasser lohnt dann sage ich immer das Gleiche : Wenn du Spass am basteln , etwas Geld über und einen zu lauten oder heißen PC hast dann bau dir eine Wasserkühlung. In jedem anderen Fall investiert man in einen guten CPU Luftkühler und gute Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Die Kühlleistung pro Volumen ist definitiv schlechter als bei einer WaKü, und damit geht dann auch die Flexibilität flöten.

Eine Alphacool Eisbaer 280 (Kupfer-Radiator) kostet aktuell im PV ab 89€, einen einzelnen 240er Kupfer-Radiator um die Eisbär zu erweitern gibts ab 32€, und ich kann die Radiatoren nach Lust und Laune (je nach Möglichkeiten im Gehäuse) auch noch flexibel montieren (sogar extern!). Selbst eine Alphacool Eisbaer 360 kostet aktuell gerade mal 98€ inkl. Versand. Eine Eissturm 3x120 (mit 200l/h Pumpe) gibts ab ~170€. Und anders als bei einem CPU-Luftkühler kann man einen an der Außenhaut des Gehäuses montierten Radiator auch mit kalter Frischluft direkt von außen versorgen.

Aber ich schau mir später mal das Video von Linus an, wie "fair" der Vergleich mit der WaKü ist.

Bzgl. der Frage "Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?" habe ich allerdings jetzt schon so eine Vermutung...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Könnte das was für Konsolen werden? Die haben doch immer Probleme kühl UND leise zu sein, wenn man da an die PS 4 Pro denkt... (Die XboneX ist da echt eine Ausnahme)


----------



## Qanon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: Würdest du mir eine Garantie darauf geben, wenn ich die Pipes mehrmals in alle Richtungen biege, ohne einen gewissen Radius einhalten zu können aufgrund von fehlendem Werkzeug, was auch wiederum was kostet?
> 
> Würdest du dann auch den Hardware-Schaden erstatten, wenn ich mich sogar daran gehalten habe, aber aufgrund der Empfindlichkeit der kleinen Röhrchen trotzdem ein Leck auftrittt (Vorausgesetzt die Flüssigkeit ist leitend, was sie beim IceGiant nicht ist)



Eigentlich meinte ich eher Schläuche wie bei ner AiO, hätt ich ausführlicher erläutern sollen. Ich bin beim googlen auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen: 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasserkuehlung-Hardware-217994/News/AiO-ohne-Pumpe-Raijintek-1197801/
Genau an sowas arbeitet(e) Raijintek schon seit Jahren. Aber ob es den Markt erreicht, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Qanon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn das ding 320+ Watt abführen kann. Dann kann man doch als normaler User unbesorgt sein. Mein Ryzen zieht 105Watt. Sagen wir mal 140 bis 150 Watt. Das ist ja dann nichts für den Kühler. Da werden die Drehzahlen nach unten gehen.
> Das würde für mich deutlich mehr Sinn machen, als eine AiO oder Custom WaKü, vor allem, weil die blöde Pumpe nicht dabei ist. Da sind nur Lüfter dran , wie bei einem normalen Luftkühler.


Für dieses Einsatzszenario ist ein Turmkühler wie der Fuma2 mehr als ausreichend, und das sogar günstig und leise. Und bei 320Watt kann er sich auch nicht deutlich vom Freezer 50 absetzen. Trotzdem freu ich mich auf die Martkeinführung und bin gespannt wie das Teil mit weniger lauten Lüftern performt


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Warum nicht einfach die Originallüfter durch Customlüfter in beliebiger Größe ersetzen? 
zb. durch 2 neue Noctua 140er!!

ProSiphon Elite Deposit | IceGiant Cooling
Sorry, we don't sell to Berlin.  
(:


----------



## bastian123f (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Qanon schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich eher Schläuche wie bei ner AiO, hätt ich ausführlicher erläutern sollen. Ich bin beim googlen auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasserkuehlung-Hardware-217994/News/AiO-ohne-Pumpe-Raijintek-1197801/
> Genau an sowas arbeitet(e) Raijintek schon seit Jahren. Aber ob es den Markt erreicht, weiß ich nicht...



Schau dir mal zu dieser Art von Kühlern den Prototypen von der8auer an. So in etwa hätte ich mir das eigentlich auch vorgestellt. Aber ist jetzt wohl doch so geworden. 
Das Problem wird halt auch der hohe Druck im System sein, warum das anders gemacht wurde.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...4/News/der8auer-Phasenwechselkuehler-1257725/

Der Artikel von dir ist von 2016. Raijintek hat das leider noch nicht wirklich geschafft. Hoffentlich wird noch daran gearbeitet. 

Ich habe ja mit meinem NH-D15 auch keinen kleinen Kühler. Die Kühlleistung ist unglaublich und im Idle bis ca 40 -50% CPU Last fast nicht zu hören. Danach fängts aber an und bei 100% CPU Last natürlich deutlich hörbar. 
Wichtig ist mir aber die Geräuschkulisse bei Idle und halt bei Ausarbeitung von Word-Excel-PP-Dateien, sowie teils CAD. Und da bewege ich mich immer im Bereich, in dem die Lüfter nicht hörbar sind., bzw. sich sogar ausschalten. 
Ich hatte schon eine AiO und mein Kumpel eine Custom. Irgendwie hat mich da immer die Pumpe gestört. Ich habe immer das leise Summen gehört.


----------



## Filz86 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Ich vermute mal, dass das Kühlprinzip erfordert, dass der Temperaturunterschied zwischen "Verdampfungszone" und "Kondensationszone" relativ groß ist. 
Das wäre zumindest der einzig logische Grund der mir einfällt.


----------



## Qanon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Schau dir mal zu dieser Art von Kühlern den Prototypen von der8auer an. So in etwa hätte ich mir das eigentlich auch vorgestellt. Aber ist jetzt wohl doch so geworden.
> Das Problem wird halt auch der hohe Druck im System sein, warum das anders gemacht wurde.
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...4/News/der8auer-Phasenwechselkuehler-1257725/
> 
> Der Artikel von dir ist von 2016. Raijintek hat das leider noch nicht wirklich geschafft. Hoffentlich wird noch daran gearbeitet.



Bei dünneren und vielleicht elastischeren Schläuchen wäre die Lösung von Roman garnicht so verkehrt. 



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon eine AiO und mein Kumpel eine Custom. Irgendwie hat mich da immer die Pumpe gestört. Ich habe immer das leise Summen gehört.


Deswegen würde eine Kühlung mit Pumpe bei mir auch nie in Frage kommen. Einmal das Summen wahrgenommen, hat es meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Noctua (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Für eine GPU ist das Ding z.Z. definitiv zu groß.  Und ob sie es schaffen, die Konstruktion so klein zu bekommen, dass sie  auf eine Grafikkarte montiert werden kann und immer noch effizient  arbeitet, mag ich bezweifeln.
> Aber das Potential die AiOs zu  verdrängen hat sie!





Da_Obst schrieb:


> Als ich noch mit Luft unterwegs war habe ich mit einem Morpheus auf der GraKa auch ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielt, was die Lautstärke anbelangt.
> Da kommt es dann nur noch auf die verwendeten Lüffis an. Trotzdem gebe ich meine WaKü nicht mehr her.


Sorry, dem ist nicht so. Ich habe selbst einen Morpheus auf einer 980Ti  gehabt und ihn dann durch eine AiO ersetzt. Der Auch der Morpheus kann  das Ding nicht fast unhörbar kühlen und den max Boost-Takt dauerhaft  halten. Auf der CPU bringt eine AiO gegenüber großen Turmkühlern ausser  dem Platz- und Gewichtsvorteil nicht viel, weder was Kühlleistung noch  Lautstärke angeht. Bei der GPU hingegen bringt es einen enormen  Unterschied. Die aktuelle EKWB-AiO auf meiner 1080Ti hält die Karte aktuell so kühl, dass diese den eingestellten Boosttakt problemlos dauerhaft hält. Das hat bisher keine Luftkühlung hingekommen, schon gar nicht bei gleicher Lautstärke.


----------



## moKi24.2 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Testing Results and Conclusion - IceGiant Prototype Thermosiphon Cooler Review: Frosty New Tech | Tom's Hardware

Naja, schwerer, lauter, teurer aber nicht besser als ein NH-U14S...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*


Völliger untauglicher Humbug nach Art des Teska Cybertrucks 
und in Rechern alleine wegen der Luftstromrichtung ohne jeden 
praktischen Nutzen. Amis halt, aber den dicksten Knops, ähhhh 
Kühler, haben sie jetzt. 

Wenn ihr es testen solltet, lieber Torsten, dann bitte IM GEHÄUSE, 
mit Grafikkarte, und nicht im offenen Aufbau ohne.  Danke


----------



## Deathmachine (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Könnte das was für Konsolen werden? Die haben doch immer Probleme kühl UND leise zu sein, wenn man da an die PS 4 Pro denkt... (Die XboneX ist da echt eine Ausnahme)



Für die Konsolen reichen auch normale Heatpipes locker aus.
Dort ist einfach das Problem, dass man (wie bei Laptops) das Design möglichst klein halten will und damit wenig Radiatorfläche hat.
Außerdem soll das Ganze ja möglichst günstig sein.


Der Ice Giant ist übrigens darauf ausgelegt, auch extrem hohe Wärmeleistung abführen zu können, bei der Heatpipekühler zum Teil an ihre Grenzen stoßen (Linus erklärt das im Video ziemlich gut. TL;DW: Wenn die Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes nicht schnell genug kondensiert, also wieder flüssig wird, kommt es an der CPU zu einem Hitzestau, da eben keine Flüssigkeit zum Abtransport der Wärme bereit steht).

Wenn das Versprechen, den Kühler bei gleicher Leistung deutlich kleiner zu kriegen, eingehalten wird, dann ist der Kühler für solche Extremsysteme durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Der sollte dann kleiner als die großen Luftkühler sein, gleichzeitig aber mehr Leistung liefern.
Alle Wasserkühlung ersetzen wird er aber definitiv nicht, da diese auch noch andere Vorteile haben (Freiraum bei der Position, kein Gewicht am Mainboard, Kühlung anderer Bauteile etc.).


----------



## bastian123f (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Filz86 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das Kühlprinzip erfordert, dass der Temperaturunterschied zwischen "Verdampfungszone" und "Kondensationszone" relativ groß ist.
> Das wäre zumindest der einzig logische Grund der mir einfällt.



Bei der Verwendeten Flüssigkeit glaube ich eher weniger. Im Prinzip reichen ja ein paar Grad unterschied. 

Mich würde auf jeden Fall interessieren, was da drin ist. Vielleicht wieder die Flüssigkeit von Novec? 



Qanon schrieb:


> Bei dünneren und vielleicht elastischeren Schläuchen wäre die Lösung von Roman garnicht so verkehrt.


 der8auer hat ja schon gesagt, dass das reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme ist, da im Sytsem der Druck sehr hoch sein könnte. Deswegen hatte er auch einen Drucksensor an der Seite der Verdampfungskammer" seines Konzepts. 
Allerdings denke ich, dass der Druck im System immernoch so hoch ist, dass es dafür keinen Anständigen Schlauch mit den gewünschten Biegeeigenschaften gibt. Ich musste mal ein Schlauch zu einem Lager konstruieren, da das Lager selbst zum Nachschmieren nicht erreichbar war. Da habe ich einen "Panzerschlauch" verwendet. Auch wenn diese ziemlich dünn erscheinen sind diese bei weitem nicht so elastisch, wie bei einer AiO.


----------



## Strunzel (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Hört sich so an als wäre es hauptsächlich was für einen 32 Kerner mit wahnsinniger TDP. Für alles andere langt ein kleiner Kühler für ein Bruchteil des Geldes.


----------



## Bullelet (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Siphon klingt wie für das Waschbecken


----------



## takan (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Bei der Verwendeten Flüssigkeit glaube ich eher weniger. Im Prinzip reichen ja ein paar Grad unterschied.
> 
> Mich würde auf jeden Fall interessieren, was da drin ist. Vielleicht wieder die Flüssigkeit von Novec?
> 
> ...



novec hat keine freigabe für endkonsument also leute wie uns.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Noctua schrieb:


> Nur CPU-Kühler oder auch GPU-Kühler? Wenn es nur den CPU-Kühler ersetzen soll, dann wird es die WaKü nicht ersetzen.



Ein GPU-Kühler mit diesem Prinzip ist unmöglich, dass sich Grafikkartenkühler in den meisten Einbaulagen unter der Wärmequelle befinden.




bastian123f schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn das ding 320+ Watt abführen kann. Dann kann man doch als normaler User unbesorgt sein. Mein Ryzen zieht 105Watt. Sagen wir mal 140 bis 150 Watt. Das ist ja dann nichts für den Kühler. Da werden die Drehzahlen nach unten gehen.
> Das würde für mich deutlich mehr Sinn machen, als eine AiO oder Custom WaKü, vor allem, weil die blöde Pumpe nicht dabei ist. Da sind nur Lüfter dran , wie bei einem normalen Luftkühler.



320 Watt sind keine sonderlich hohe Spezifikation für einen Kühler mit zweimal 2.300 U/min. Die meisten Hersteller drucken zwar nur ab, für welche CPUs ein Kühler freigegeben ist und enden dann zwangsläufig bei den maximal verfügbaren TDP-Stufen. Wo höhere Phantasiezahlen angegeben werden, werden 300 Watt aber auch mit deutlich kleineren Kühlern erreicht. Ein Beispiel wäre Thermalrights schlanker True Spirit 140.
Was bei solchen Angaben nicht dabei steht: Die Lautheit (max.) und die Temperaturen (1 K vorm throtteln). KoWaKüs mit 2× 120 mm 2.300 U/min habe ich mit 5 bis 8 Sone im aktuellen Einkaufsführer stehen...




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Könnte das was für Konsolen werden? Die haben doch immer Probleme kühl UND leise zu sein, wenn man da an die PS 4 Pro denkt... (Die XboneX ist da echt eine Ausnahme)



Konsolen haben Kühlungsprobleme wegen zu kleiner, billiger Kühlkörper sowie Gehäusen die zuwenig und falsch platzierte Zu- und Abluftöffnungen vorsehen. Ein Kühlkörper, der bei einer falsch aufgestellten Konsole nicht funktioniert, würde nur ein weiteres Problem hinzufügen, aber keins lösen. 




RNG_GPU schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die Originallüfter durch Customlüfter in beliebiger Größe ersetzen?
> zb. durch 2 neue Noctua 140er!!
> 
> ProSiphon Elite Deposit | IceGiant Cooling
> ...



Der Kühlkörper nimmt nur 120er aus. (Was in Anbetracht der NF-A12x25 aber die Sache auch besser macht.)




bastian123f schrieb:


> Schau dir mal zu dieser Art von Kühlern den Prototypen von der8auer an. So in etwa hätte ich mir das eigentlich auch vorgestellt. Aber ist jetzt wohl doch so geworden.
> Das Problem wird halt auch der hohe Druck im System sein, warum das anders gemacht wurde.
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...4/News/der8auer-Phasenwechselkuehler-1257725/
> 
> Der Artikel von dir ist von 2016. Raijintek hat das leider noch nicht wirklich geschafft. Hoffentlich wird noch daran gearbeitet.



Die Höhe des Drucks ist unproblematisch, aber er muss für herkömmliche Heatpipes sehr exakt eingehalten werden. Deswegen sind diese mit flexiblen Schläuchen nicht realisierbar, man könnte die Kühlung nicht mit dem exakt definierten Über- beziehungsweise oft Unterdruck einer Heatpipe befüllen. Roman und meinem Wissen nach auch Raijintek sowie zahlreiche anderen Unternehmen, die jedes zweite Jahr Prototypen auf der Computex präsentieren, umgehen das Problem durch Spezialflüssigkeiten, in der Regel 3M Novec. Das siedet über einen vergleichsweise weiten Bereich um 1 Bar herum, sodass man sich über die Schläuche keine sorgen machen muss. Die Kühlungen funktionieren alle gut. Aber wie Roman nach diversen "Exhalare"-Publicity-Stunts wohl einsehen musste: Man darf sie nicht verkaufen. Diese Flüssigkeiten haben enormes klimaschädliches Potenzial und dürfen deswegen nur an geeignete Unternehmen verkauft werden, die Freisetzungen nach Möglichkeit verhindern. Was dagegen passiert, wenn man sie privaten PC-Bastlern gibt, ist in Romans Channel ja regelmäßig zu sehen. 




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Völliger untauglicher Humbug nach Art des Teska Cybertrucks
> und in Rechern alleine wegen der Luftstromrichtung ohne jeden
> praktischen Nutzen. Amis halt, aber den dicksten Knops, ähhhh
> Kühler, haben sie jetzt.
> ...



Das Produkt schreit nach Tests in weiteren Positionen außer dem Standard-Kühlerteststand, ja. Aber solange es keinen Europavertrieb gibt...


----------



## Noctua (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein GPU-Kühler mit diesem Prinzip ist unmöglich, dass sich Grafikkartenkühler in den meisten Einbaulagen unter der Wärmequelle befinden.


Dann ist eure Überschrift zum Artikel aber auch Schwachsinn, sorry.


----------



## Casurin (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Groß, laut, schwer, teuer. Aber auch eine hohe Spitzenkühlleistung.
Wenn man sich aber ansieht das es nicht viel besser ist als ein NH-U14 der in etwa 1/3tel der Kühlfläche besitzt............



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche einer Wakü zu erreichen ist mit einem Tower kühler nicht möglich


Das ding hat mehr Oberfläche als die meisten 480er Rads. Highdensity Fins und sehr sehr sehr dick.


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Casurin schrieb:


> Das ding hat mehr Oberfläche als die meisten 480er Rads. Highdensity Fins und sehr sehr sehr dick.


Dies sei aber dem Prototypen geschuldet, das Marktreife Produkt soll nur etwa ein Drittel der Größe (oder war es nur die Dicke?) des Prototypen haben. Ohne an Kühlleistung zu verlieren!


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Da steht Prototyp und die Frage ist, ob die Technik verbessert werden kann und in den Preisbereich der bisherigen Top-Produkte gedrückt werden kann.

Wasserkühlungen wird man damit definitiv nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Casurin (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Dies sei aber dem Prototypen geschuldet, das Marktreife Produkt soll nur etwa ein Drittel der Größe (oder war es nur die Dicke?) des Prototypen haben. Ohne an Kühlleistung zu verlieren!



Jaja, das hört man des öfteren  "unsere finale produktversion wird XX mal besser sein - hört nicht auf die ollen pessimistischen Physiker und ihre 'Thermodynamik' ".


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Casurin schrieb:


> Jaja, das hört man des öfteren  "unsere finale produktversion wird XX mal besser sein - hört nicht auf die ollen pessimistischen Physiker und ihre 'Thermodynamik' ".



Ob das auch nur annähernd klappt, bin ich ja auch gespannt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Ob das auch nur annähernd klappt, bin ich ja auch gespannt.



Naja, im Video äußert er sich aufgrund des Materialwechsels (vllt) optimistisch. Na warten wirs ab.


----------



## Speedbone (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Schade wollte gleich mal ein paar bestellen bzw. reservieren aber sie liefern nicht nach Deutschland.


----------



## yingtao (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Ice Giant ist übrigens darauf ausgelegt, auch extrem hohe Wärmeleistung abführen zu können, bei der Heatpipekühler zum Teil an ihre Grenzen stoßen (Linus erklärt das im Video ziemlich gut. TL;DW: Wenn die Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes nicht schnell genug kondensiert, also wieder flüssig wird, kommt es an der CPU zu einem Hitzestau, da eben keine Flüssigkeit zum Abtransport der Wärme bereit steht).
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist indirekt die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Flüssigkeit kondensiert sondern mehr die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Flüssigkeit transportiert wird. Aktuelle Heatpipes benutzen die Kapilarwirkung zum Rücktransport der kondensierten Flüssigkeit. Das hat zum einen den Vorteil dass die Flüssigkeit in jede Richtung transportiert werden kann, aber den Nachteil dass die Transportgeschwindigkeit begrenzt ist und im extremen Szenario dann die Flüssigkeit bereits wieder verdampft bevor sie am Hotspot angekommen ist. Der Pro Siphon nutzt für den Transport nicht mehr die Kapilarwirkung sondern die Schwerkraft wodurch die Transportgeschwindigkeit höher ist, die Hitzequelle aber immer unterhalb des Kühltowers sein muss.

Mal gucken wie das Endprodukt ausschaut. Dass die den Kühler dünner machen können halte ich für realistisch, da es beim Prototypen so ausschaut als wenn die sehr große Kühlfinnen benutzen mit nur sehr wenigen Heatpipes. Der Einflussradius der Heatpipes ist begrenzt und entsprechend können die Kühlfinnen auch kleiner ausfallen ohne Leistungseinbußen. Was die Lüfter angeht ist es wie bei jedem anderen Kühler auch, die Hitze muss aus den Kühlfinnen abtransportiert werden und wenn es potentiell sogar mehr Hitze ist als bei anderen Kühlern, dann wird man auch stärkere Lüfter brauchen. Insbesondere wenn der Pro Siphon nur 120mm Lüfter unterstüzt und damit eine kleinere Kühlfläche besitzt als Kühler mit größeren Lüftern.

Was die Frage zur Ablösung der Wakü angeht kann man das ganz klar mit Nein beantworten. Der Pro Siphon verbessert nur die Menge an Wärme die in die Kühlfläche abtransportiert werden kann bevor es zum Hitzestau kommt (auch bei Verwendung der Schwerkraft gibt es ein Limit). Bei der Wakü hat man sehr viel mehr Kühlfläche über die Radiatoren die man je nach Bedarf beliebig erweitern kann und man kann die Menge der abtransportierten Wärme beeinflussen durch den Durchfluss und die Wahl der Kühlflüssigkeit, wobei es bei den Kühlflüssigkeiten im Konsumerbereich stark eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## ThirdLife (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Interessant wäre eher wie es bei einem gescheiten Custom Loop aussieht. Ansonsten macht das Ding garnix obsolet.


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

@ PCGH, packt mal wieder aus:
Scythe Orochi Rev.B | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Susanoo | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
.
Die 320 Watt klingen jetzt nicht so beeindruckend:
CPU-Kühler mit TDP-Klassifizierung ab 300W Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, Thermalright Silver Arrow TR4, Thermalright Silver Arrow T8, Thermalright True Spirit 140 [BW], Thermalright Archon IB-E X2, Alpenföhn Olymp, Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-

Der Zalmann 9900 ist uralt, 3 Heatpipes.
Silverarrow ein alter Klassiker.
Der  True Spirit Power sogar 360Watt. (HMMMMMM, bissel Zweifel.)

@PCGH, mal Daten rauskramen und bissel nachtesten.
Könnte man einen Artikel farenkensteinen.


----------



## kmf (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> Das Produkt schreit nach Tests in weiteren Positionen außer dem Standard-Kühlerteststand, ja. Aber solange es keinen Europavertrieb gibt...


Willst dir das wirklich antun? 
In meinen Augen ist das ein absolut bescheuertes Teil - viel zu teuer und zu laut. 

Mit leisen Lüftern wahrscheinlich net besser als gute Waio oder guter Luftkühler.

Gut ich hab gut reden, benutze seit Jahren in all meinen Rechnern eine einmal vom Bauprinzip her auf Leistung und Lautstärke hin ausbaldowerte Custom-Loop, größtenteils mit gebrauchten Teilen aufgebaut und nur was ich net auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bekomme, kaufe ich neu hinzu.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Wenn ich nur Kühler testen würde, die mir von vorneherein als gut erscheinen, wären die Testfelder arg klein. Und ich wäre ein voreingenommener Redakteur.


----------



## bastian123f (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



kmf schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das ein absolut bescheuertes Teil - viel zu teuer und zu laut. .


Ich bin schon zuversichtlich, dass die Lautstärke noch drastisch nach unten geht. Aber ob dann die Kühlleistung erhalten bleibt gegenüber das Prototypen ist auch fraglich


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur Kühler testen würde, die mir von vorneherein als gut erscheinen, wären die Testfelder arg klein. Und ich wäre ein voreingenommener Redakteur.




Dann demnächst, Test der Kühlgiganten:
Scythe Orochi Rev.B | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Susanoo | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
360AIOs
Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, Thermalright Silver Arrow TR4, Thermalright Silver Arrow T8, Thermalright True Spirit 140 [BW], Thermalright Archon IB-E X2, Alpenföhn Olymp, Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-
VS:
Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite


----------



## Baumdip (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Es wird da immer nur von einer Flüssigkeit geredet, mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, welche Flüssigkeit sich denn überhaupt in so einem Luftkühler verbirgt.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Noctua schrieb:


> Dann ist eure Überschrift zum Artikel aber auch Schwachsinn, sorry.



Naja, CPU Kühler wird ja direkt im Titel erwähnt, so schwachsinnig isses jetz net. 

@topic
Weshalb sollte es in Serienreife mit guten Noctua NF-A12x25 nicht super funktionieren? Ehrlich gesagt würd ich das tatsächlich in die engere Wahl nehmen bei nem Umbau, denn auch WaKü ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Leise, was man hier bei vielen Kommentaren rauslesen vermag. Nein, die Kühlleistung kann (!) wesentlich höher als Luft sein, muss aber nicht - und leise mit Pumpe und Radiator schon dreimal nicht. Da gibts zahlreiche schwarze Schafe aufm Markt mit rattern, klackern fiepen etc. pp.


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Baumdip schrieb:


> Es wird da immer nur von einer Flüssigkeit geredet, mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, welche Flüssigkeit sich denn überhaupt in so einem Luftkühler verbirgt.



Dest-Wasser.


----------



## azzih (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Schon beeindruckend die Temperaturen, besser als AiO Wakü. Und Waküs sind fehleranfällig, die Pumpe hat ne begrenzte Lebensdauer und leise sind AiOs oft genug auch nicht wirklich.

Find das Konzept sehr interessant, man müsste testen was mit leisen und weniger leistungsstarken Lüftern passiert.


----------



## bastian123f (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Research schrieb:


> Dest-Wasser.



Dann müsste ja meine CPU auf 100 Grad laufen. 

Vielleicht steht es ja im Patent, wenn die das schön auf ihrer Seite schreiben.


----------



## tom_111 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



azzih schrieb:


> Schon beeindruckend die Temperaturen, besser als AiO Wakü. Und Waküs sind fehleranfällig, die Pumpe hat ne begrenzte Lebensdauer und leise sind AiOs oft genug auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Find das Konzept sehr interessant, man müsste testen was mit leisen und weniger leistungsstarken Lüftern passiert.



AiO Waküs sind nicht fehleranfällig und halten fast ewig.
Ich nutze die für CPU und GPU, weil ich keine Hitze im Gehäuse haben will.


----------



## Deathmachine (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja meine CPU auf 100 Grad laufen.



In den Heatpipes, Vaporchambers und auch dem Ice Giant herrschen Unterdruck, wodurch das Wasser schon bei niedrigeren Temperaturen verdampft.
Auf dem Mount Everest z.B. soll Wasser schon bei 70°C kochen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja meine CPU auf 100 Grad laufen.


Stichwort Dampfdruckkurve Wasser. Das ist jenseits der Schulphysik, da wird das Thema je nach Lehrer und Schule nicht bis rudinentär angesprochen. 

Der Siedepunkt aller Fluide hängt vom Druck ab. Du solltest es von Schnellkochtöpfen oder Autokühlsystemen kennen, in denen durch höheren Druck Wasser erst bei ca. 120°C siedet, und man kennt vom Bergsteigen die Probleme mit Eierkochen. Auf dem Kilimandscharo, auf dem ich Anfang der achtziger stand, kocht Wasser ungefähr bei 90°C, auf Achttausendern merklich tiefer, Heatpipes werden nur mit Wasserdampf und wenigen Tropfen flüssigem Wasser gefüllt, es sind keine anderen Gas enthalten. 

Danach werden die Rohre verschlossen und im Inneren stellt sich temperaturanhängig ein Druck auf Basis des Dampfdrucks des verwendeten Fluides ein. Es können natürlich auch andere Flüssigkeiten wie Alkohol etc. genutzt oder beigemischt werden. Genau das Wissen um gute Fluide unterschiedet die Hersteller.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild 1: Dampfdruckkurve von Wasser*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild 2: mögliche Fluide






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 3: Dampfdruckkurven typische Heatpipes Fluide bei Raumtemperatur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 4: Aufbau unterschiedlicher Heatpipes
*


----------



## pompi (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



tom_111 schrieb:


> AiO Waküs sind nicht fehleranfällig und halten fast ewig.
> Ich nutze die für CPU und GPU, weil ich keine Hitze im Gehäuse haben will.



Pumpen haben bewegliche Teile -> fehleranfällig
WaKüs haben Dichtungen die porös werden (können) -> fehleranfällig
Wie benutzt du bitte eine AIO um die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse zu leiten? Imo geht das nur mit Custom WaKü und externen Radis.


----------



## Noctua (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Naja, CPU Kühler wird ja direkt im Titel erwähnt, so schwachsinnig isses jetz net.


Die Überschrift lautet: 





> CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?


Und da der Kühler nur auf der CPU zu funktionieren zu scheint, ist die Überschrift Unsinn. Bei einer leistungsstarken GPU ist eine Wasserkühlung zielführender wie bei einer CPU und daher wird das Ding keine Wasserkühlung ersetzen.


----------



## Research (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> In den Heatpipes, Vaporchambers und auch dem Ice Giant herrschen Unterdruck, wodurch das Wasser schon bei niedrigeren Temperaturen verdampft.
> Auf dem Mount Everest z.B. soll Wasser schon bei 70°C kochen.



Korrekt.

Die Dinger werden evakuiert (nahe Vakuum) und dann mit 1-2 Tropen Wasser benetzt.
YouTube
Mal ungesehen gepastet.
LTT hatte da mal was.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stichwort Dampfdruckkurve Wasser. Das ist jenseits der Schulphysik, da wird das Thema je nach Lehrer und Schule nicht bis rudinentär angesprochen.
> 
> Der Siedepunkt aller Fluide hängt vom Druck ab. Du solltest es von Schnellkochtöpfen oder Autokühlsystemen kennen, in denen durch höheren Druck Wasser erst bei ca. 120°C siedet, und man kennt vom Bergsteigen die Probleme mit Eierkochen. Auf dem Kilimandscharo, auf dem ich Anfang der achtziger stand, kocht Wasser ungefähr bei 90°C, auf Achttausendern merklich tiefer, Heatpipes werden nur mit Wasserdampf und wenigen Tropfen flüssigem Wasser gefüllt, es sind keine anderen Gas enthalten.
> 
> ...


*
Ag-Heatpipes
  
W
T
F

Bei näherer Überlegung eigentlich noch merkwürdiger: Heatpipes für 15 K? Wer erkämpft sich denn mit viel Aufwand so eine Absoluttemperatur, nur um dann mit einem passiven Wärmetransportsysteme entfernte Objekte auf mehr-als-15-K zu kühlen?*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ag-Heatpipes
> 
> W
> T
> F


z.B. Kühlung von Plasmabrennerdüsen.

Ich habe es nur einmal im Institut gesehen, mit Keramikrohren und dann, das ist jetzt Spekulation, Silber als verdämpftes Wärmetransportmittel. Wie gesagt, mit Stofftransport sind erheblich höhere Wärmemengen zu transportieren, als mit Wärmeleitung. Bekannter sind Anwendungen von Natrium z.B. in Fahrzeugventilen. Auslassventile überschreiten die 1000°C am Teller problemlos.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei näherer Überlegung eigentlich noch merkwürdiger: Heatpipes für 15 K? Wer erkämpft sich denn mit viel Aufwand so eine Absoluttemperatur, nur um dann mit einem passiven Wärmetransportsysteme entfernte Objekte auf mehr-als-15-K zu kühlen?


Spielkram der Physiker zum Kühler von was auch immer ..


----------



## gastello (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Spielkram der Physiker zum Kühler von was auch immer ..



Es gibt unterschiedliche Füllungen - dem Verwendungszweck angepasst. Wasser, Alkohol, Kältemittel, Ammoniak, Alkalimetalle...Kupfer/Wasser liegt mit seinem Wirkungsgrad zwischen 25-150°C und eignet sich damit ziemlich gut im PC Bereich. Titan/Alkali kann dann schon mal 300°C und mehr abführen.

Mit Verdampfung kann man eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 100 W/mK  erreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



gastello schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiedliche Füllungen - dem Verwendungszweck angepasst..



Und das ist die Frage. Welche Verwendungszwecke bei 15K, 
Da gibt es nicht viel jenseits physikalischer Labore ...


----------



## Palmdale (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Noctua schrieb:


> Die Überschrift lautet:
> Und da der Kühler nur auf der CPU zu funktionieren zu scheint, ist die Überschrift Unsinn. Bei einer leistungsstarken GPU ist eine Wasserkühlung zielführender wie bei einer CPU und daher wird das Ding keine Wasserkühlung ersetzen.



Sehe ich anders. Auch CPUs werden mitunter durch Wakü gekühlt und darauf bezieht sich die Eingangsthese, ob zum Zweck der CPU Kühlung gegebenenfalls die Wakü ausgedient hat. MMn ergibt sich das aus dem Kontext und hat mit Wakü (wie von Thorsten erklärt) schon durch den Einbau und der Position der Grafikkarte nichts zu tun.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



pompi schrieb:


> Wie benutzt du bitte eine AIO um die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse zu leiten? Imo geht das nur mit Custom WaKü und externen Radis.


Den Radiator an einer Fläche an der Gehäusewand platzieren, nicht bspw. am Festplattenkäfig. Und dann die Lüfter so herum anbringen, das die Luft aus dem Gehäuse gefördert wird. --> Wärme der Komponenten werden mit der AiO nach draußen befördert.
Soweit ich weiß, soll das nicht die besten Temperaturwerte bringen, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> z.B. Kühlung von Plasmabrennerdüsen.
> 
> Ich habe es nur einmal im Institut gesehen, mit Keramikrohren und dann, das ist jetzt Spekulation, Silber als verdämpftes Wärmetransportmittel. Wie gesagt, mit Stofftransport sind erheblich höhere Wärmemengen zu transportieren, als mit Wärmeleitung. Bekannter sind Anwendungen von Natrium z.B. in Fahrzeugventilen. Auslassventile überschreiten die 1000°C am Teller problemlos.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte bislang immer, Natrium-gekühlte Ventile würden nur die flüssige Phase und Wärmetransport durch Konvektion nutzen.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das ist die Frage. Welche Verwendungszwecke bei 15K,
> Da gibt es nicht viel jenseits physikalischer Labore ...



Selbst innerhalb von Laboren fällt mir kein Anwendungszweck ein. Eine Heatpipe ist eine günstige Umsetzung für Phasenwechselkühlungen, wenn man sich den Kompressor sparen möchte. Kühlt man unter Umgebungstemperatur, braucht man aber sowieso einen Kompressor beziehungsweise bei diesen Temperaturen eine Kaskade. Ob deren letzte Stufe nun in einem 20-K-Verdampfer auf der Wärmequelle ändert oder in einem 15-K-Verdampfer am kalten Ende einer Heatpipe, die von der auf 20 K zu haltenden Wärmequelle die Hitze passiv abführt, macht in meinen Augen nur einen Unterschied: Die indirekte Heatpipe-Lösung braucht ein gutes Stück mehr Kompressorleistung, um die gleiche Endtemperatur zu erzielen. Wozu also der Aufwand?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich dachte bislang immer, Natrium-gekühlte Ventile würden nur die flüssige Phase und Wärmetransport durch Konvektion nutzen.




Der Siedepunkt von Natrium liegt knapp unter 900°C, so warm werden Ventile allerdings nicht im Schaft, von daher bleibt es wohl flüssig und es geht mehr um Massenbewebung denn Wärmeleitung, denn das Natrium wird "hin- und hergeschüttelt". War nur ein erster Gedanke, ich hatte eine tiefere Siedetemperatur im Kopf. Ich hätte lieber erst recherchieren sollen und dann schreiben. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Selbst innerhalb von Laboren fällt mir kein Anwendungszweck ein.


Ich kann auch nur vermuten. Es könnte z.B. in IR-Satelliten genutzt werden, die den Öffnungsbereich kühl halten  müssen. Ich weiß´es nicht....


----------



## azzih (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



tom_111 schrieb:


> AiO Waküs sind nicht fehleranfällig und halten fast ewig.
> Ich nutze die für CPU und GPU, weil ich keine Hitze im Gehäuse haben will.



Hab ich gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Selbst teure AiOs Pumpe defekt nach 1-1,5 Jahren. Ist schlicht ein mechanisches Teil und unterliegt Abnutzungserscheinungen.  Auch bei Aquarien halten die Pumpen ja nicht ewig, ist ja die gleiche Technik.


----------



## masterppc (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*

Ich habe meine AiO mittlerweile fast 4 Jahre in Dauerbetrieb und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Duke711 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ag-Heatpipes
> 
> W
> T
> ...



Ganz einfach, Supraleiter. Diese sind in der Regel sehr Vibrationsanfällig, die in einem Kältekreislauf irgendwelche Pumpe oder Verdichter verursacht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ice Giant Pro Siphon Elite: Hat Wasserkühlung bald ausgedient?*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Supraleiter. Diese sind in der Regel sehr Vibrationsanfällig, die in einem Kältekreislauf irgendwelche Pumpe oder Verdichter verursacht.



Heatpipes zur Wärmeübertragung ohne Vibrationsübertragung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 15 Jahren wäre das der heilige Gral der HDD-Kapselung gewesen.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Juli 2020)

Für die RTX 3090 braucht man 3 davon, damit nichts abbrennt, ähm anbrennt.


----------

